# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  شیمی 1400،بابایی یا مصلایی؟

## Batman_sh

*لطفا دوستان عزیزی که تجربه کلاس این اساتید رو داشتن کمکم کنن.کدوم برای مساله ها بهتره؟ کدوم تکنیکی تره؟ کدوم سطح بالاتره؟*

----------


## reza2018

مصلایی فقط جزواتش خوشگل تر از جزوه بابایی هست،بغیر از این در بقیه موارد بابایی بهتره

----------


## hooty.bugatti

> مصلایی فقط جزواتش خوشگل تر از جزوه بابایی هست،بغیر از این در بقیه موارد بابایی بهتره


سلام رفیق خوبی؟ میشه بگی تطابق کلاس بابایی برای پیشروی کتاب به کتاب و فصل به فصل با کتابای مبتکران چطوره؟ راحت میتونم پیدا کنم هر مبحث رو ۱۴۰۱ هستم میخوام سالیانه ش رو با مبتکرانی که دارم برم جلو

----------


## reza2018

> سلام رفیق خوبی؟ میشه بگی تطابق کلاس بابایی برای پیشروی کتاب به کتاب و فصل به فصل با کتابای مبتکران چطوره؟ راحت میتونم پیدا کنم هر مبحث رو ۱۴۰۱ هستم میخوام سالیانه ش رو با مبتکرانی که دارم برم جلو


سر فصل هایی که درس میده مشخص هست با توجه به سر فصل و صفحات کتاب درسی از مبتکران تست های اون مبحث رو پیدا کن و بزن
خودش هم شماره تست اعلام میکنه(توی کانالش)

----------


## hooty.bugatti

دمت گرم چقد خوب.شماره تست بر اساس مبتکران؟

----------


## hooty.bugatti

> دمت گرم چقد خوب.شماره تست بر اساس مبتکران؟


میشه آیدی کانالش رو بهم بدی؟ ببخشید دیدم چنجا نظرات کاملی در مورد شیمی هم داشتی تو تاپیک ادبیات هم کمک کردی یادمه دمت گرم

----------


## hooty.bugatti

> سر فصل هایی که درس میده مشخص هست با توجه به سر فصل و صفحات کتاب درسی از مبتکران تست های اون مبحث رو پیدا کن و بزن
> خودش هم شماره تست اعلام میکنه(توی کانالش)


دمت گرم چقد خوب.شماره تست بر اساس مبتکران؟

----------


## tamanaviki

> میشه آیدی کانالش رو بهم بدی؟ ببخشید دیدم چنجا نظرات کاملی در مورد شیمی هم داشتی تو تاپیک ادبیات هم کمک کردی یادمه دمت گرم



@drbabaee_chemistry

بفرما

----------


## tamanaviki

> دمت گرم چقد خوب.شماره تست بر اساس مبتکران؟


بعله مثلا میگه تستای کدوم قسمت مبتکران،خیلی سبز،نشرالگو بزنین

۳تا کتاب معرفی میکنه دیگ هرکدوم ک تو و داری

----------


## hooty.bugatti

> بعله مثلا میگه تستای کدوم قسمت مبتکران،خیلی سبز،نشرالگو بزنین
> 
> ۳تا کتاب معرفی میکنه دیگ هرکدوم ک تو و داری


دم شما گرررم دیدم عالیه_فک نمیکردم انقد منظم و دقیق باشه اولش حقیقتا

----------


## hooty.bugatti

> سر فصل هایی که درس میده مشخص هست با توجه به سر فصل و صفحات کتاب درسی از مبتکران تست های اون مبحث رو پیدا کن و بزن
> خودش هم شماره تست اعلام میکنه(توی کانالش)


 داداش یه سوال: جزوات خودش و کتاب درسی هماهنگ با کلاس کافیه ؟
یا نه ناقضه و خوندن همه درسنامه کتاب کمک آموزشی رو هم میخواد(مبتکران و خیلی سبز و الگو)

----------


## reza2018

> داداش یه سوال: جزوات خودش و کتاب درسی هماهنگ با کلاس کافیه ؟
> یا نه ناقضه و خوندن همه درسنامه کتاب کمک آموزشی رو هم میخواد(مبتکران و خیلی سبز و الگو)


اگر قرار درسنامه بخونی دیگه کلاس برای چی هست؟
کامل ولی مثل مبتکران زیاده گویی نمیکنه اصل مطلب رو میگه میره سراغ تست و تمرین

----------


## hooty.bugatti

دمت گرم اره همون صفحه اول جزوه موازنه رو کاربردی میگه نه باکلی مرحله مرحله های بسیار و گیج کننده منم نظرم همینه ایول خواستم مطمئن شم تشکر فراوان

----------

